# Mirena IUD - is it a supply or a drug?



## ahansber (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm in California and am wondering if the Mirena IUD is considered a drug or a supply/device.  I was told by someone to code it as J7302 a supply but my supervisor is telling me it's a drug.  Can anyone help???


----------



## LLcoder (Nov 9, 2010)

The correct code for Mirena is J7302, it is a small piece of plastic (to me that is a supply) that is placed by a provider and it releases small amounts of hormones into the body.


----------



## fjohre (Nov 9, 2010)

*I Agree*

A Mirena IUD is a supply with a hormone in it.  It is coded J7302


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 10, 2010)

J codes are "drugs administered other than oral method" per HCPCS.  In this case you have the supply AND the drug combined.


----------

